# new to forum



## 17512 (Apr 15, 2007)

hi everyonei am new to this forum but am an old time IBS sufferer.i have been experiencing symptoms for 6 years now and have gone through 4 years of uni without telling anyone and making up excuses along the way for my not ever wanting to go out much, my not wanting to drink etc etc.i was recently feeling so fed up and frustrated that when i finally graduated and moved back home to india (i studied in new york) my parents said it was time to haul me to the doc who promptly diagnosed me. and while i am now on some medication, and the frequency of loo visits have reduced, i still find it frustrating to have to plan my day according to when i will be moving.i move from IBS-D to IBS with bloating etc but am never truly constipated. i also almost ALWAYS have to press my stomach to push the stuff down and to release gas and was wondering if that is common with any of you?recently i have been reading up a lot more on the topic and find it empowering. but i am the kind of person who also finds comfort in talking about my symptoms with people who will be able to understand where i am coming from.reading some of the posts here i feel like there are people who feel the same as me.i can totally relate to waking up early to go before class, feeling the need to go during class (though now i am no longer studying)also the going out with friends also is an issue. they always think i have some hang up or the other and the friends who do know dont relaly understand and think i am making too big a deal about it.basically i am at a point when i have so much to talk and vent about that i dont know where to start.so i guess this is a good forum to join for support?sorry about this being so longbut i would appreciate any tips that any of you find useful in dealing with the issue.also one more thing that is REALLY on my mind and i would love some feedback on...i am to go on a ten day holiday to israel on a group tour and needless to say this is stressing me out completely. even though its a once in a lifetime opportunity since the trip is free i am almost tempted not to go.i worry about sharing a bathroom with my roomate, having to take a long time in the loo, not being able to wake up early enough to empty myself before the group heads out all day and not getting the kind of food that doesnt cause pain, bloating etc but at the same time is bulky enough to make me go.have any of you experienced this sort of thing?and if so what have you done to deal with it?thanks a lotlooking forward to hearing your responses







wishing you all a good b-day tomorrow and by that i dont mean birthday!


----------



## 14636 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow your lucky you made it through to graduation! its only my second semester and im fading already


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome!







This is a good place to discuss and vent. If I have a bad day I don't have to feel completely isolated as I skip a party or something. I just get on here, where everyone understands







I bet everything will be fine in Israel. Maybe all of the people you're going with will get traveler's diahrrea and be in the same boat anyway


----------



## 17512 (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks for the support iynnie..i appreciate it. i hope things are okay but you never really know. i have found some support from just reading what people have been writing here.its also helped me equip myself with more questions to ask my doctor. yesterday he told me that i basically have IBS-c and that i should stop pressing bec in thelong runt hat could lead to piles...now that is one condition that is not pleasant. my brother in law has it and it sucks, but its hard to control the urge to press to release any tips on that?i have started taking milk of magnesia tablets which seem to work like wonders some days and not so much other days.the feeling of bloatedness and heaviness etc continues to makes me feel like just staying at home even though that makes me feel worse bec i appear to be boring to my friends who think i am a fun person but just dont seem to get that i dont like chilling late at night, particularly after dinner, (because that sthe time i feel most like a football!)so the cycle continues..but anyway thats again.


----------



## 17512 (Apr 15, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by naomie:wow your lucky you made it through to graduation! its only my second semester and im fading already


sometimes its really hard in college especially when there are so many events happening and "impressions" so to speak to make on people. but one way i found that helped was to explain to my closest friends (particularly my roomates) that i had a problem and so they sort of "protected me" in a way.what do you find most hard..maybe having been there done that i can try to give some tips!but stay strong, college sort of zips by before you know it (much to my delight since i didnt exactly have the "college is my best experience in life" deal!


----------

